# Ophthalmotilapia nasuta (Kipili gold)



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys,

Will a single male Ophthalmotilapia nasuta (Kipili gold) color up in a all male tank?
i have keep Ophthalmotilapia ventralis before and he did not color up in all male tank... i am not sure about O.nasuta...
i am thinking of replacing my yellow banshei peacock with Ophthalmotilapia nasuta (Kipili gold) 
reason because my yellow banshei peacock and my german red peacock just cannot get along. :x

Tank size 48x1.5x.15 69gallons
current stock
1 Labidochromis caeruleus
*1 Aulonocara baenschi ---> to be replace by Ophthalmotilapia nasuta (Kipili gold) if possible?*
1 Aulonocara "German Red"
1 Copadichromis borleyi 
1 Protomelas taeniolatus 
1 Placidochromis electra
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
1 Sciaenochromis fryeri
1 Altolamprologus calvus
1 Callochromis pleurospilus --> to be sold away (no coloring up too)

thanks


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

I wouldn't put this fish in a 4 foot tank, they grow to around 7 inches if I'm not mistaken.

Even if size permitted, I wouldn't mix a mild Tanganyikan with Mbuna who are likely more aggressive.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree, I don't see this working out.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys

thanks for reply. i only have 1 mild mbuna Labidochromis caeruleus. the rest are all peacock/haps/tangs.
ya i do suspect that this is not a good mix. 
bcos i have mixed Ophthalmotilapia ventralis before, he did pretty well in all male tank not being bullied by malawi but the problem is he just did not color up.
this is the same now for my Callochromis pleurospilus. is this due to absence of females?

thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No they colour up fine without females in a good sized tank with none bullying companions.
They need to be healthy and vigourous/happy to colour up.
Very unlikely in a tank that size with those tank mates.
Doing pretty well just to survive in it I think. :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Do rather like these. Pic of my male and bower.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Do not get me wrong I am all for folk trying exciting mixes if thats what they enjoy. But if one cichlid does not colour up its a pretty sure sine your pushing things right to the edge and may be wise to step back and rethink for at least that cichlid 8)


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello tropheus,

thanks for advice, yes i agree that some fish just don't mix right in a all male tank.
i have tried N.bichardi before, they do well for a short while (a few months) and then get stress up by the bigger faster growing malawi.
then i tried O.ventrails, he did well not to get bullied by malawi, but he did not color up and remain sliver (for 1 year+) until i gave up and sold him away.
now my Callochromis pleurospilus seems to be the same fate as the O.ventrails...i am selling it away.

even among malawi i have problems, Aulonocara "German Red" and Aulonocara baenschi. just could not get along :x

surprisingly, the calvus seems to do pretty OK (5 months now), it is as usual growing very slow. sometime it get bullied by the darn taiwan reef esp when they chose the same spot to rest... :lol: other than than most malawi leave the calvus alone.

i think Ophthalmotilapia nasuta (Kipili gold) may not work in my all male tank. it may end up colorless like O.ventrails.

thanks guys!



24Tropheus said:


> Do not get me wrong I am all for folk trying exciting mixes if thats what they enjoy. But if one cichlid does not colour up its a pretty sure sine your pushing things right to the edge and may be wise to step back and rethink for at least that cichlid 8)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

8) 
Other thing could be contributing. Your water could be great for Malawi cichlids but not quite right for delicate Tang featherfins. Trying to keep sandsifters and featherfins healthy, I found I had to up my game from keeping Tropheus.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Saying that some folk have great success keeping delicate (even WC) Tangs in the same sort of water as Malawi cichlids or Tropheus. Just tend not to do it in the same tank and were doing it better water than needed for the Malawi cichlids.

Arg kind of waffling but hope you catch my drift. Mixing is harder than none mixing. Featherfins are harder than Malawi Haps. But not all that much harder.


----------

